# Reverse speed possible?



## paskvale (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello all!

I am having some troubles because I want to connect multiple boards using special router bit to do table top (only one face needs to be flat). Because they aren't equal wide (and I don't have thicknesser machine) I modified bit by placing each of its parts together in contra order. Well, that's why* I need reverse spinning of my Makita RP2301*. Is there any mistrial way to do this? :help:


Thank you for answers!:sad:


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I know some models of shapers can be reversed, but I have never heard of a router being reversed. In theory (strictly speaking in theory) it may be possible to rewire a router to run in reverse direction, however the bearings and/or bushings may not be made to go in the reverse direction. Plus if it is a soft start or variable speed that would complicate it even more. Not to mention you are likely to burn out the motor doing so.

I will also note, I would be real hesitant to use a modified router bit which it sounds like you are attempting to use. This bit maybe spinning anywhere from 25k to 30k RPMs. If it comes flying apart you risking serious injury.

My advice to you, find someone who has a planer and see if they would be willing to properly size the boards for you. The use a ready-made bit to accomplish what you are setting out to do.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Felix, the only machines that spin bits in reverse direction are expensive production machines. I would not attempt to reverse a router. You are much better off putting a sign in your woodworking supply and finding a new friend who has a planer.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike & Mike, keep in mind that Felix is from Slovenia, I am not sure how it works over there, but it may not be as simple as posting a sign in the local lumber yard. 

Felix, how did you come by your lumber? Would it be possible to have it machined somewhat at the place of purchase? Have them do what you are not tooled up for?


----------



## paskvale (Nov 19, 2009)

I see...no simple solution then. I will have to borrow a thicknesser machine somewhere. Thank's for your answers!


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

paskvale said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am having some troubles because I want to connect multiple boards using special router bit to do table top (only one face needs to be flat). Because they aren't equal wide (and I don't have thicknesser machine) I modified bit by placing each of its parts together in contra order. Well, that's why* I need reverse spinning of my Makita RP2301*. Is there any mistrial way to do this? :help:
> 
> ...


Maybe you puit the bit back together wrong. Couldn't you just flip the cutters so they cut when the bit spins the correct way.


----------



## paskvale (Nov 19, 2009)

No, definetly not!


----------



## Rhickman (Dec 16, 2020)

paskvale said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am having some troubles because I want to connect multiple boards using special router bit to do table top (only one face needs to be flat). Because they aren't equal wide (and I don't have thicknesser machine) I modified bit by placing each of its parts together in contra order. Well, that's why* I need reverse spinning of my Makita RP2301*. Is there any mistrial way to do this? :help:
> 
> ...


Yes ... see my post


----------

